# Bunny collecting grass in her mouth



## Yoyishanti (Aug 26, 2011)

I have 2 female bunnies. They are about 1 year old each. They were introduced to a male bunny 2 weeks ago. They both were mating with the male bunny. I have learned how to pulpate rabbits after 2 weeks of breeding and I was doing so for the days 11-14. One of them has 3 grape sized fetuses in her lower abdomen part and I am sure she is pregnant. But my other bunny doesn't have it, but recently she started collecting grass in her mouth and keeping it for hours and also grinding it ti the cage wall. After some research online I have learned that bunnies collect grass and pick their fur right before giving birth or couple of days before that. But Since my bunny met the male bunny only 2 weeks ago, she should not do that yet. Also, Since the palpation didn't prove her pregnancy but she is having this behavior being only 2 weeks introduced to the male, I think she is just having a false pregnancy or she is in heat. Please let me know if I should introduce her to the male bunny again now since she is in heat, or wait 2 more weeks in case she is really pregnant, not to result double pregnancy. Is there any chance she is doing this because she is really pregnant?


----------



## hillrise (Aug 26, 2011)

Rabbits don't really go into heat--they ovulate when they mate. Period. Although, they might be more receptive to mating some days than others (it's not cyclic though).

The chances of a double pregnancy are VERY slim, but that's for you to weigh for yourself.

Some does DO start nesting early.

Palpating isn't 100% indicative, either. If you want to go ahead and rebreed her, go ahead, but give her the nest box at day 27 from the first breeding, just in case.

But yeah, you're right, it could just be a false pregnancy.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like a false pregnancy.

BTW, rabbits don't go through a heat cycle. Their body responds hormonally to the presence of a male and that is their "heat".


----------



## Yoyishanti (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for your answers. 
I was also wondering if it is possible to get pregnant if she was introduced to the male for about half an hour only. They did mate and I remember the male bunny to squeak and fall on his back after humping. But i did not introduce them after about 8 hours again as it is recommended. Could you confirm that it is enough for my bunny to get pregnant?


----------



## Pipp (Aug 27, 2011)

I've moved this to the Rabbitry section. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 27, 2011)

they can go once and get the job done. If you had 3 of them in together you are asking for trouble and fights to break out.


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes, the doe can get pregnant after only one mating. A double mating ensures pregnancy, but it can absolutely happen with one.


----------



## Yoyishanti (Aug 27, 2011)

GorbyJobRabbits wrote:


> they can go once and get the job done. If you had 3 of them in together you are asking for trouble and fights to break out.



I would never put 3 of them together. I was introducing one and then the other one very carefully so they don't fight.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 27, 2011)

I would never leave my bunnies together to breed for half an hour, most are "speed breeders" climb on go and fall off unless she is being a little brat and not lifting. I would fear the female getting to stressed.


----------



## Brittany85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes she could be pregnant. I assume this is your first time breeding rabbits? Even experienced breeders can't tell 100% of the time if a rabbit is pregnant by palpating.
Are your rabbits purebred?
And yes of course they can get pregnant from one breeding. It may be helpful to you to do some more research on breeding rabbits as stated before rabbits do not go into heat. Best of luck.


----------



## Yoyishanti (Aug 27, 2011)

They are both pure lionhead breed. I am doing a lot of research and you guys are great thanks for all the advices and answers.


----------

